# A night out in Feb????



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello  

Was just wondering if anyone would be interested in a wee night out in Feb for a wee glass or two of wine or whatever one's particular drink would be?   

If folk are interested then i think we should put are name beside area we live in (so a common ground could be found to have it) 
Also we could choose to either make it a girlie night (so our DP and DH could taxi us !!! Method to my madness) or it can be for partners aswell if you think they'd be up for it. 

Any suggestions or ideas? Even if only a couple of people interested i would still be up for it. x0

Well , i'll put my name down first------

 Tearful -I live in Antrim


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

My My

So as of midnight , 20 of us have looked at this topic as we're curious BUT yet no one replies.  

I assume everyone has their own friends and this wee world of ours is for internet only  

A well.     Never mind.

   Positive energy to everyone.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

could be a good idea tearful - i live in Armagh area. Have you ever considered going to Stork the patient support group in Belfast? If youcheck out the INUK website should have some info on it. I found it useful to meet others in the past, they also have good speakers.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Tearful, I wouldn't mind meeting up, only thing with me is weekends aren't really a good time as I work 3 out of 4 so my weekend of is spent sitting on my  , During the week is possible as I get my days of then, other than that a Sunday afternoon?

I think you right too that people have their own friends and this site is an escape, to chat, question, nosey or whatever, and to be honest even on here and PLEASE NONE TAKE OFFENSE WHEN I SAY THIS  , but it can be quite clicky, certain people only respond to certain others, I personally don't mind this Im greatful for any info I get and would be lost without this site, but its just something I've noticed as Im sure others have..........oh god bet no-one talks to me now lol!

Anyway Ive never heard of stork, so im going to look that up as Galaxy said, we could even venture to a meeting together?

Take care, BP


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey BP   

Believe it or not i used to work basically 3 out of 4 weekends! Temporarily i am currently Mon-Fri in a different job but i will be going back to the working weekends after Feb.  
 We'll see how many more posts come on during next 2 weeks and then we'll see what we can sort out. Failing the   meet then perhaps we could go for lunch or a coffee and big sticky bun   

   I wouldn't mind that at all - vetnuring to a stork meeting together. x If you find out any info let me know.  

With regards the clicks, you are right but i think one of the reasons can be because people go through certain parts of their tx at the same time so naturally click. I don't mind so much cos it is a bit hard to remember everyone for personals all the time. Their's quite a few of us on here at mo!   

Galaxy Girl and Loopyone- Thanks for your replies. Hopefully we can meet soon. 
Galaxy - How far is Armagh from Belfast?
Loopyone- Where do you live?


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Tearful I think it would be lovely to meet up but I know its been suggested a few times and has just been too difficult to arrange with people living so far apart.  I'm hopefully gonna be on my 2ww in Feb so for me a lunch or coffee would be preferable.  I live in Ballymoney but work in Belfast so am happy to travel


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hi girls,

id be up for meeting up, i think its a great idea...i live in derry..keep me posted on any ideas.

xx


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

love to meet up too would be good to match names with faces!

I live in Lisburn so belfast would be good


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Tearful,    looks like a cuppa and a big cream bun could be just what everyone needs, I was thinking Ballymena, or Junction one, or Belfast city centre of course, Lisburn Road? they all have coffee shops, some of them may not be great, but a couple of big squishy sofas a all us nattering, it wouldn't matter too much  , BP


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cate1976:  Live in Omagh, no car so meet up would need to be during daytime but not Thursday due to work.  Can get to most places reasonably easily by bus.


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Hi Tearful - a meet up sounds like a good idea - I live and work in Belfast

Sue 30


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Stork group usually last thursday of month in Belfast anyone interested PM me and I'll send you email address of the organiser. Currently Fiona - until Sharon comes back from adoption leave in March.

Armagh is about an hour from Belfast but I'm used to the travel and am from Belfast so that suits me fine for a meet up!


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya girlies,

id love to meet up, I'm in coleraine and don't really know my way around Belfast, if anyone from this direction is travelling that way on the meet id love to tag along.

Debby x


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

any dates decided for meeting up yet?


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Hey  

So the scores on the doors so far are most people i think would prefer to meet up during the day. Lunch then or a big sticky bun. So poss a place where we can have a choice of either. Or rather than a heavy lunch something like a pannini etc.

So far going we have me - Tearful        from        Antrim
                                    Galaxygirl    from        Armagh
                                    Babypowder from        Newtownabbey 
                                    Liag            from        Ballymoney
                                    Shaz2        from        Derry
                                    Angiebaby    from        Lisburn
                                    Cate1976    from        Omagh
                                    Sue30        from        Belfast
                                    Mollycat      from        Coleraine
                                    Loopyone    from        ?
I have looked at a map   and thought about a choice of two places to run by you all due to where folk all live and trying to make it fair travelling wise. One choice is of course Belfast as we all know where that as due to the wonderful RFC    .

In Belfast i thought of the Europa Hotel as it is fairly easy to find (also good for someone travelling by bus-cate1976), and car parking available close by. I spoke to the hotel to find out if we could just walk in and order something simple like a cup of tea and a sandwich. They were very nice and suggested that the piano bar/lounge upstairs would be a good area to meet and you can order tea and sandwiches from there throughout the day. (Its quite spacios with comfy seats and would probably be quietish for privacy. Or they offered to corden off an area in the 'Causerie' for a little privacy and they could do like a platter of sandwiches. BUT, i explained that i don't want to book anywhere so that there is no pressure on folk to turn up etc and also incase anyone else who hasn't posted fancies popping along.

The other place i thought off was Cookstown as it is sort of middleish if you look at where we all live, including as far out as Derry, Coleraine, Ballymoney, Omagh and Armagh. Cookstown has a lot of main arterial roads for ease of access to get to. So in Cookstown i thought of the Glenavon Hotel. They can do soup or toasted sandwiches but we would have to eat in restaurant. 

So there you have the choice of place. Please let me know your preference if any.  

As for the day, are most people available then on a sunday afternoon? 

xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I can get to Belfast easier than Cookstown. Sunday not good cos I wouldn't be able to get to Belfast until 3pm. Saturday would be better, can be in Belfast 1030am.


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

both places sound fab belfast would suit be better but im flexible, weekend saturday or sunday as i work mon to fri, any dates in mind??


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep count me in as well - I'm Janice and I'm from Belfast too. Will try to fit in with what's arranged day and time-wise.

J


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Girlies    

Looks like we have another one to add to our list   ---the more the merrier. Freyamum from Belfast.  

Bp- i remember you saying you work saturdays. Is there any saturday in feb you would be off for the afternoon?

cate1976- If it was a sunday, we could arrange the meet up for 3pm if that was any good? How would you be fit for your bus home?

Angiebaby- hoping for a sat or sun in feb! Will keep you posted asap 

xo


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi, im off 14th and 15th but 14th is obviously Valentines day   , though we only do cards so im free! Febs short, crap thats the only weekend im off, I finish early Sat 7th, around 1pm, so quick change and into belfast prob, 2.30ish?  BP


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

There's a bus out of Belfast at 7.15pm. I know the city centre reasonably well as I've been round it shopping quite a few times now.


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Either suits me Tearful - Belfast would be handy but don't mind travelling - thanks!


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone 

So how does this sound -------Meet up *Saturday 7th in the Europa Hotel in Belfast between 2:30-3:00pm*. 
                         
We can meet in the lounge upstairs. So we know who each other is then we could wear a flower on our jacket etc. You know like a pink coranation or something. Can be any flower you wish but at least we'll know if we see someone walk in with a flower on their top its one of us. I think this would be easier than stipulating wearing something the same colour.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Will try to make it but bit skint at the moment. Will see what I can do though


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I defo can't make it sorry. am going out that night for DHs birthday - all booked ages ago   sorry


----------



## puddles (Jun 5, 2008)

I would like to meet up too, Europa and weekends sound good to me.  The 21st or 22nd Feb would suit me.


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi again 

It would be sooooo good to pick a day that all of us who would like to go can. 

Other than th 7th how would everyone be fixed for *sat 21st? *

BP- what time do you finish work that day? 
We could make it a later meeting time and our lunch could be a light dinner instead? How does folk feel about that? 

Just a thought. Trying to keep everyone happy. Would love all of us to be able to make it. 

Worst case scenario - perhaps two dates could be planned. One on 7th and one on 21st. I would go to both. Would anyone else attend both if they could so as the ones who can only make one date will still be able to meet some of us?


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

21st would be better for me. Much better chance that I'll have £££'s for it.


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

either date suits me, can you bring a friend for moral support?


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey sorry neither dates any good for me...


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

7th suits me better as will be away following week-end. Impossible to get it right for everyone though so if I can't make this one I'm sure I'll make the next!  

Jx


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Cate1976-

The bus home at 7:15 - is that on a sunday? If so then possible to perhaps do the meet on Sunday 22nd 3pm ? What do you think.

   everyone else - How would the sun 22nd suit peeps? 

(i'll play with the dates until get the date which has the majority )


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi, the 7th would suit me better, im working 21st, finish at 1ish on the Sunday 22nd, so again would be around 2.30-3pm before I could arrive.


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

girlies,

sorry i wont be able to make that weekend, its my weekend to work days.....
but as my company is stopping weekend work as of the end of Feb I'm free any other weekend....

hope you all have a wonderful afternoon and i will be thinking of you all..... 

 Debby


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bus home at 7.15pm is on a Sunday and there's one later than that. 22nd is good for me. can get the 1.15pm from Omagh which gets to Belfast at 3pm then it's 2 mins walk to Europa hotel.


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi FF 

[fly] *Sunday22nd at 3pm * *Europa Hotel Belfast upstairs lounge  * [/fly]

Think the above may be the best bet so far for the majority. So setting this date in stone please post if you are attending for definite. 

I think we should wear a wee flower so as to know our fellow comrades would be the best idea. Don't exactly want to have a big sign saying 'fertility Friends' do we!  Dosen't matter what flower so you can pick one from garden if want! (Cheap is good)

It comes with the added bonus of anyone else who hasn't posted or someone who reads about our meet at last minute can attend if they like as they know we'll be there with a flower! 

I'm asking for some to post though so i know at least that i'll not be a wee norma no mates sitting on my own 

     Looking forward to meeting all who come.     

Think my dancing bananas above have been shocked into staying still 

I don't mind if its one or two or twenty! x0x0


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Me again 

Forgot to say apologies to those FF who can't make this meet   Hopefully if all goes well then i will try another one after  

If your current plans that make it that you can't attend, at least you know if they change you will know where and how to find us xx


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

hi tearful

count me in for sure i will def be there, if things change and im unable to go i will let you know but i have put it in my dairy so i will not plan anything for that date. looking forward to it. thanks for going to the trouble of organising it i know how difficult it is to organise anything like this.


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

girlies...

the 22nd is perfect for me.....really looking forward to it, Ive never been to the Europa Hotel.... 
cant wait to put names to faces....hehe well thats if you wanna call me mollycat rather than Debby...
get a nice cuppa and a good   ( will we know when to stop?? ) lol


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Will do my best to be there. Depends on £££'s but should be doable.


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi ladies 

sounds good to me!! count me in and i will let you know asap if i cant get to it  great stuff!!!!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Yip 22nd is grand for me, as I said I'll be wrking that morn, so I'll be gasping for that cuppa!


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi ladies  

i know im sort of new to this board and am still struggling to make the best use of it 

i wasnt about when this thread started off but i was wondering if you can put me down on the list?

Im also from Armagh direction. i know it sort of depends on DH's plans which i wont know until closer to the time but if all works out.. can i join you on the 22nd at 3pm in the europa? 

bjp xo


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi FF !

Glad i'm not destined to be alone on the meet up!   

So far we have:  Me
                      Angiebaby
                      Mollycat
                      Cate1976
                      Jooles
                      babypowder
and newbie        Bjp2008 !  

I'm sure the list will keep growing.   
BJP2008- you are more than welcome to join us. As you may or may not have guessed we will all be strangers so you will fit right in. 
Getting excited. If i don't have much time to go on computer each day i am managing to turn it on just to look at this thread to see if any more to our list!   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Hi Tearful - Sunday 22nd at 3 is perfect for me too!! Thanks for going to all the effort to organise xox


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

looks like we are getting set for a good gathering      

thankyou for making me so welcome ! 

i have been on the board a short time but im looking forward to meeting you lovely ladies and getting to know you all better


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't say for def just yet as have friends visiting that wknd but hopefully I can make it.

BJP2008 - hi, welcome to FF.  Why don't you come over to the main NI Girls thread where we all post. Its a great source of support and you'll get a few laughs along the way.


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Gang 

[fly]*  Friends and Newbies Meet Up for First Time - Sunday 22nd Feb 3pm Europa Hotel Belfast Upstairs *[/fly]

Our updated list so far is : Me
Angiebaby
Mollycat
Cate1976
Jooles
Babypowder
BJP2008
Sue30
and Lia g
All being well.  Come on girls. Why don't some who are toying with the idea add their name and even pop in to say hi for even just an hour. I'll bet you end up staying later  ! It's going to be fun. The first  will probably be quite embarassing or quiet to start of with. A bit like being back at school LOL  that is until all the chitter chatter starts 

xo  Don't forget all lurkers (one is me) and newbies are more than welcome too!


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi girls,

I may have something on that day but am trying to get out of it , will try my best to be able to make it, it would be nice to put faces to all the names, will get back to yous on this A.S.A.P


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ya girls would really love to meet up with you all but unfortunatley im working that day!!!! 

However when you meet the next time you can count me in!

SB x


----------



## puddles (Jun 5, 2008)

Sunday 22nd 3pm suits me ok, looking forward to seeing you all then

Puddles


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

[fly] Friends and Newbies Meet Up for First Time - Sunday 22nd Feb 3pm Europa Hotel Belfast Upstairs [/fly]

Our updated list so far is : Me
Angiebaby
Mollycat
Cate1976
Jooles
Babypowder
BJP2008
Sue30
Lia g ?
 Puddles


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Tearful do you think you will all still be there at 18.00 its just I finish work at 17.00 and it would take me an hour to get there!

SB x


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi SB  

At a guess with the chitter chatter that will go on some will still be there at 6pm! Cate1976 bus home isn't until 7:15pm so i will be staying behind till the last one goes home xx
 

Maybe see you there then?


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

There's also buses at 8.15pm and 9.15 pm back to Omagh.


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Just posting to keep this thread near top of page so we don't forget   

Anyone else to add to our fun troopers list for late afternoon- early evening chitter chatter over tea ?  

xx


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

[fly]  MEET UP *THIS SUNDAY 22nd FEB 3pm * EUROPA UPSTAIRS LOUNGE [/fly]

Hi Girlies

All still available ok for our meet up on Sunday??  Judging by all the chitter chatter on here lately it looks like it will do some of us the world of good to get out and have a real good  

Looking forward to it. Don't forget your flower! 

xoxo


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

yes im still available, if I haven't killed anyone at the RFC regarding my offer . BP


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey There BP   

Looking forward to seeing you.

xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

have been thinking about going ....but sadly i cant as im working this sunday 

but maybe next time   

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i know i havent been about lately as work seems to stop me getting to know you all properly but all being well i am still grand for sundays gathering ! 

see you all at 3pm with flowers on ! lol !


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Tearful ahve you heard from Jooles? I pm'd her awhile back but never heard anything, just she had her name down for Sun


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

hi im not sure if i will be going my 5 month old pup was knocked down by a car and died it was awful i have been so upset since it happened on monday, if im feeling better i will be there.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

,Angie, I was so sorry to hear about your we, pup, I have a wee 6mnth Cairn terrier, shes the love of our lives and can't imagine life without her, so I was very upset when I read your post, her poor wee mummy, im not sure what you could do, perhaps just let her sleep with you or give her a few new toys to try and distract her, I would probabaly wash all the pups things so the mum can no longer smell her.......we done the opposite when we got our pup, she had a blanket out of the box she'd been in with her bro's sis's and mum, so we took that away to help her forget them. You don't like to see them fretting, they say dogs do remember, but unlike humans, they live in the moment and not the past.

  to all of you. Babypowder.


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey sorry ladies but I won't be able to make it this time as its my dads birthday!

Hope you all have fun


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting up - see you there

Sue


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Tearful are you doing a final list? i'lll check in again tommorow to make sure we're all still on track,don't want tohave to eat all the cream buns myself . BP.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, sorry I can't make it tomorrow, bit skint and don't want to leave DH on his own all afternoon. Hope to make it to next one though.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Hope all you ladies have a fab day tomorrow 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi BP  

I'll *still be there at 3pm!* I 'm not doing a final list as some of the girls at start haven't replied again. SO its just going to be an open house with a surprise! We shall see who all make it.

I'm going to be wearing 2 of those small daffodil Marie Curie Cancer ones.

Looking forward to it.

Angie, i'm really sorry to hear of your wee pet  I know how hearbreaking it can be to loose a pet. I'll understand if you don't make it but if you do you can talk about your pup all day if you like. It might help to talk about him/her with some friends 

Sue 30 glad your coming along! x 

Liag - have fun at your dads birthday chick. x

Cate1976 -No worries hun. will see you at the next one.

BJP2008 - Glad your still coming too. x 

Ladyhex, thats a shame your working. Next Time. x

Mollycat , Jooles and Puddles- hope to still see you there?!!! xxx  

Sunbeam, Glittergirl  xx

Really looking forward to meeting you all. No matter how many come it will still be a good afternoon!


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi , Me again

I forgot to say, if there are any newbies or lurkers reading this please feel free to come and join us tomorrow. You'll know where we'll be and we'll all be wearing a flower because none of us have met before. We'll all be in the same ship !!

[fly] *Sunday 3pm Europa Hotel Belfast, upstairs loungebar * [/fly]


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

girlies.....

sorry wont be able to make it tomorrow, my dp made plans ( i didnt know about) tut tut
i hope you all have a great afternoon and i will be thinking of you all  

kisses and hugs   Debby


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

hi tearful

im not going to go tomorrow to many things happening with myself, sorry to let you down i know you have went to alot of trouble organising this. hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Ladies have a fab day to day 

dont talk to much lol 
    
Ladyhex xx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Wont be able to make it today girls but have a good one


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Clocks a ticking! Not long till the first few of us meet up!!  

I'm really looking forward to it like i have probably said in my previous posts about 10 times!   

Its turned out to be a strange day for me too as i took my first nasal spray this morning!  

See you soon. xx 

Hope to meet the rest of you at the next one if i organise another.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies 

I hope you all had a good day today!!!!
   im sure u did some talking (us ladies can lol)

Ladyhex xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all

Hope it all went great for you girlies!!!!!

As I said before sorry couldnt get today because of work but Tearful if you organise another get together please count me in!!!!!!!!

SB


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big THANKS to Tearful for organising today - especially on such an important day for you and your DH - first day of treatment    It was fantastic to meet up with Tearful and Babypowder this afternoon - you girls are great   We all have different stories but so much in common.

Would love to meet up again  XOX


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Sue30, I was thinking the same, imagine if we got BFP'S,   it would be great to be sitting there again with the Moet, or more than than likely a few bottles of formula for the bubba's .

Hope to meet again.  Hope youe Dad is doing well.

And ditto to you Tearful   and hope the sniffing is going well too  .

BP.


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Sue30 and Babypowder what can i say??  

Thankyou for a lovely afternoon. It was so great to meet and chat with real people and put faces to the codenames! LOL  

As for how well it went, i would say that   for 3 and a half hours says it all!   

I would absolutely love to do it again! Perhaps it'll be your first day of sprays    You were both so nice   and i really enjoyed it. Not long in the door from sunny Bangor so off to tell DH all over dinner! 

I like Bp's visulization   of sitting with the Moet and bottles for the bubba's too! But we will definetly stay in touch and meet again before that! 

Sue30- hope all went well with your mum and also your dad! My dad was fine BP, thanks for asking.  i dropped him home all bandaged up. The next 6 weeks will tell all as thats when he goes back for a review. Doc said 50/50. So fingers crossed. xx

 Hello to everyone else. Sorry you's couldn't make it. Thanks for all the best wishes. We had a great time so will definetly do it again and perhaps you will be able to join us for the fun then .xx


----------



## freyamum (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Tearful, was thinking of you on Saturday and sorry couldn't make it. Sounds like you had a great time and will make every effort to get to another bash! it was very kind of you to arrange it as it takes time and effort I know. How are you feeling, do the sprays make you feel rotten?

Jx


----------

